

Show HN: Simple REST mail server written in Go - paskaahuomenta
https://github.com/dullgiulio/perso/releases/tag/v0.1

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9352911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9352911)

